# Beinharte Clubmeisterschaft 2010 am 26.09.



## Bettina (15. September 2010)

Hallo Beinharte, 

der Sommer geht so langsam dem Ende entgegen, somit wird es Zeit für unsere allseits beliebte Clubmeisterschaft. Diese findet am Sonntag, dem 26. September. Wir treffen uns um 11.00 Uhr  an der Grillhütte Lärchenwiese im Binger Wald (oberhalb der Ausgrabungsstätte Villa Rustica).
Geboten werden gemütliches Beisammensein, mehr oder weniger ernst gemeinte sportliche Wettkämpfe, ein paar Reden, ein lustiges Grillfeuer, Getränke, Bratwurst von Grill und hoffentlich annehmbares Wetter. 

Die Meldeliste liegt ab 11.00Uhr an diesem Tage aus, Meldeschluss ist 11.30Uhr.

Mitzubringen sind:
Geschirr, Besteck, gute Laune, Kondition, kein gestörtes Gleichgewichtsorgan 

Spenden für das Salatbuffet und / oder die Nachtisch- Kuchentheke sind sehr gerne gesehen und herzlich willkommen.  

Grillgut und Getränke stellt der Club in ausreichender Menge zur Verfügung. 

Eine Bitte noch zum Schluss, es haben sich noch nicht viele gemeldet aber, damit vernünftig kalkuliert und eingekauft werden kann, wird um  Anmeldung (inkl. Anzahl teilnehmender Personen) bis spätestens 20.09.2010 gebeten. Kontakt: [email protected]

Wir hoffen auf eine rege Beteiligung und freuen uns auf einen schönen Tag unter Freunden, faire Wettbewerbe und würdige Clubmeister. 

Ich hoffe, das unsere Clubmeister 2009 auch wieder dabei sind: das waren die U18-Fahrer Sören, Dominik und Peter. Diese hatten mit 7 Punkten Vorsprung diese Ü18-Fahrer angehängt: Silke, Daniel, Rolf und Markus. 

Sollte eine wetterbedingte Verschiebung erforderlich sein, werdet ihr hier im Forum bis zum 25.09.08 darüber informiert.   Aber das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren und wir haben ja jetzt auch neben der Grillhütte ein Club-Partyzelt 

Bis dahin,
Bettina


----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2010)

Also, ich werde da sein. Das heißt, der Schlüssel zur Schranke kommt gegen 10:30. Wenn das nicht reicht, bitte bescheid sagen.

Ich freu mich,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (16. September 2010)

@Daniel: gegen 10:30 ist super 

@alle: die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist gewachsen 

Zwischenstand:
Das Verhältnis Salat zu Kuchen liegt bei 1:3, es könnten also noch was mitgebracht werden 

eure Bettina


----------



## Fubbes (16. September 2010)

In der 1 für den Kuchen ist aber noch nicht Franks Kuchenlaster eingerechnet, oder?


----------



## Bettina (16. September 2010)

Bitte beachten, das war verdreht dargestellt.  
Kuchen zu Salat ist 3:1, oder weniger mathematisch ausgedrückt: Bitte bringt einen Salat o.ä. mit. 

Und: Frank ist herzlich eingeladen teilzunehmen, diesmal ist bisher meines Wissens kein Kuchenberg verabredet


----------



## Cynthia (16. September 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis Salat zu Kuchen liegt bei 1:3 ...





Bettina schrieb:


> Bitte beachten, das war verdreht dargestellt.
> Kuchen zu Salat ist 3:1,




Das ist doch zweimal dasselbe ...   War schon richtig, Bettina!


----------



## Fubbes (16. September 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Das ist doch zweimal dasselbe ...   War schon richtig, Bettina!



Sie hat ihren ersten Beitrag korrigiert. Da stand es vorher verdreht.


----------



## Cynthia (16. September 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Sie hat ihren ersten Beitrag korrigiert. Da stand es vorher verdreht.


----------



## uwe50 (19. September 2010)

+ 2 dazu


----------



## Bettina (21. September 2010)

Noch ein organisatorischer Hinweis: Allen die sich für Sonntag angemeldet haben und die Trikots bestellt haben, werden diese mitgebracht.

Wer ein Trikot erwerben möchte, aber nicht bestellt hat, kann das gerne tun. Wir haben wie immer ein paar zusätzlich Exemplare bestellt. Bitte per Mail an mich, dann kann auch das Trikot zur Clubmeisterschaft mitgebracht werden.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## ChanChan (22. September 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ich bin neu hier und da wir unweit von der Lärchenwiese wohnen bietet sich doch ein Besuch an ... wir werden voraussichtlich zu zweit kommen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (23. September 2010)

Hallo Michael,
dein Besuch ist herzlich willkommen.

@all: wegen dem Wetter mach ich mir noch keine Sorgen, aber schaut sicherheitshalber mal am Samstag hier rein!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bettina (25. September 2010)

Hallo,
das Wetter sieht 1. nicht so schlecht aus und 2. werden wir im trockenen sitzen und 3. sind wir beinhart.
(4. muss keiner radeln der nicht will, aber 5. Bier und Würstchen müssen weg!)

Bis morgen,
Bettina

P.S. bitte neben Besteck und Trinkgefäßen auch an Tee oder Kaffee denken!


----------



## Bettina (25. September 2010)

Google Maps 

Hier der Link für alle, die sich mit der Anfahrt nicht so sicher sind.

Bis morgen!!


----------



## Fubbes (26. September 2010)

Das Wetter wird super.

Ich muss allerdings gleich nach dem "Frühstück" wieder weg, mir ist eine Familienfeier dazwischen gekommen.

Daniel


----------



## Bettina (26. September 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird super.



Habe ich doch schon immer gesagt!


----------



## Werner (27. September 2010)

Schön war es wieder mal!

Danke an alle, die bei den Planungen und Vorbereitungen mitgemacht haben und natürlich auch allen, die dabei gewesen sind.

Trotz kurzer Regenschauer war die Geschicklichkeisstrecke trocken:





[/URL][/IMG]

Beim Linbo ging es ganz schön weit runter:





[/URL][/IMG]

Sobald es trocken wurde strömten alle nach draußen:





[/URL][/IMG]

Es kann nur einen geben:





[/URL][/IMG]

Die Siegermannschaft und Clubmeister 2010:





[/URL][/IMG]

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (27. September 2010)

Meine Glückwünsche den Clubmeistern 2010! 

Und vielen Dank an Werner und Sabine für die Organisation und Durchführung der Wettkämpfe  an Thorsten und Thomas für die leckeren Würstchen  und an alle Salat- und Kuchenspender für die große Auswahl an Leckereien. 

Vom Kaffee-Köppl aus Bingen hatte sich wieder ein Kuchenlaster angeschlichen und den ausgewogenen Speiseplan in Richtung süß verschoben   Vielen Dank an Frank.

An alle Helfer nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön, es war wie immer ein sehr schöner Event.

bis bald wieder,
Bettina


----------



## happygegoogelt (27. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für diesen schönen Tag! 

Hat echt Laune gemacht mit euch  Und das Essen war super! 
Danke an mein tolles Team für diesen fairen Wettkampf. 
Wir waren einfach gut 

Viele Grüße Andrea


----------



## Hasehern (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auch von mir vielen Dank für den schönen Nachmittag.
Nach meiner Odyssee im Soonwald kam ich zwar erst pünktlich zum Beklatschen der neuen Clubmeister an. Klönen, Feuer, Leckerein und Abfahrt haben trotzdem noch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Viele Grüße


Markus


----------

